# Wanted: '63-'65 Schwinn Jaguar Mark V Copper - Wayne in Los Angeles



## wayneweaver (Jul 18, 2020)

Wanted: '63-'65 Schwinn Jaguar Mark V Copper in good (mostly) original condition. Minimum-rust-belt area bikes preferred. Wayne in Los Angeles


----------

